# Client-Server und SOAP



## JavianWho (3. Aug 2021)

Ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, ob ich überhaupt frage, und ehrlich gesagt, bin ich immer noch extrem skeptisch, ob man mir überhaupt weiterhelfen kann.
Ich bin derzeit mit einer Aufgabe betraut, die irgendwann darauf abzielt, die Warenwirtschaft der Firma über eine Schnittstelle anzuzapfen.
Da fällt das erste Stichwort: SOAP. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, erstmal testweise was kleines zu basteln, weil weder habe ich vorher mit Netzwerkprogrammierung was zu tun gehabt, noch habe ich jemals mit SOAP vorher was zu tun gehabt, war mir vollkommen neu.

Mein derzeitiges Zeil ist es, eine Server-Client-Struktur aufzubauen. Also ein Server, der bei Anfragen was zurück an den Client schickt. Das soll alles auch erstmal nur lokal laufen, damit ich erstmal das Grundprinzip verstehe. Und mir würde des auch erstmal reichen, ein "Hallo Server" und "Hallo Client" zu verschicken. Vielleicht zwei Textfelder, wo das dann halt stellvertretend für Server und Client ankommt und ich auch was sehe, dass es funktioniert.

Aber schon bei der Einarbeitung in das Thema Netzwerkprogrammierung stoße ich an meinen Grenzen. Was brauche ich? Wie muss ich was wachen? Was muss überhaupt getan werden, damit überhaupt was passiert? All das weiß ich nicht und wenn jetzt die gut gemeinten Ratschläge in Richtung Google kommen: Ich habe gesucht, aber nichts passendes gefunden. Ich fische echt im Trüben und sehe wahrscheinlich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Vielleicht weiß jemand Rat.

Ich wäre da ganz froh, wenn es hier wen gäbe, weil ich kann niemanden im Büro momentan fragen :/

Viele Grüße,


----------



## kneitzel (3. Aug 2021)

Jetzt ist erst einmal die Frage, was Du genau machen willst. Warenwirtschaft der Firma anzapfen klingt nach einer vorhandenen Schnittstelle, die Du nutzen willst. Da musst Du dann schauen, was da genau angeboten wird. Und ggf. gibt es da auch sogar fertige Libraries, die Du einfach nutzen kannst. Aber da können wir - ohne Details - erst einmal nichts groß zu sagen.

Wenn Du selbst etwas aufbauen willst mit Server und so: Da bist Du prinzipiell schon auf dem richtigen Weg. SOAP ist aber ein veralteter Standard der heutzutage bei Webservices nicht mehr benutzt wird. Heutzutage werden in der Regel REST Webservices gebaut.

Sowas aufbauen kann relativ einfach gehen, die die Libraries / Frameworks einem sehr viel abnehmen können. Aber die Komplexität ist da und bei so Services, die erreichbar sind, ist das auch nicht zu unterschätzen bezüglich Security und so. Spring Boot oder Java/Jakarta EE kommen da zum Einsatz. (JEE ist nur der reine Standard. REST Services wäre JAX-RS - eine Implementierung wäre z.B. Jersey).

Spring Boot:





						Building a RESTful Web Service
					

this guide is designed to get you productive as quickly as possible and using the latest Spring project releases and techniques as recommended by the Spring team




					spring.io
				








						Building REST services with Spring
					

this tutorial is designed to be completed in 2-3 hours, it provides deeper, in-context explorations of enterprise application development topics, leaving you ready to implement real-world solutions.




					spring.io
				











						REST with Spring Tutorial | Baeldung
					

Step by step tutorial on building a REST API with Spring (and securing it with Spring Security).




					www.baeldung.com
				




JAX-RS / Jersey:


			REST with Java (JAX-RS) using Jersey - Tutorial
		


Das einfach mal um ein paar Links für einen schnellen Einstieg zu geben.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Aug 2021)

Ach ja - wenn es aber dennoch wirklich SOAP sein soll, dann geht das natürlich auch:

Spring Boot:





						Producing a SOAP web service
					

this guide is designed to get you productive as quickly as possible and using the latest Spring project releases and techniques as recommended by the Spring team




					spring.io
				








						Consuming a SOAP web service
					

this guide is designed to get you productive as quickly as possible and using the latest Spring project releases and techniques as recommended by the Spring team




					spring.io
				




Java/Jakarte EE - Standard wäre dann JAX-WS, Librarie z.B. cfx:





						Apache CXF -- Developing a Service
					

Apache CXF, Services Framework - Developing a Service



					cxf.apache.org
				




Also das geht natürlich auch, wenn Du das brauchst / willst.


----------



## JavianWho (4. Aug 2021)

Danke @kneitzel für die schnelle Antwort 

Leider fürchte ich, gehst du schon einige Schritte zu weit, als das ich dir folgen könnte :/


kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das einfach mal um ein paar Links für einen schnellen Einstieg zu geben.


Dieser "Einstieg" wirft bei mir leider nur noch mehr Fragen auf :/
Irgendwie habe ich bei dieser ganzen Thematik total ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Der Einstieg in das Thema, muss viel früher sein, wenn es denn früher geht, weil so, komm ich nicht dazu irgendwie zu verstehen und später auch vernünftig anwenden zu können :/

Deine Links habe ich gestern schon zu Rate gezogen, bevor ich hier gefragt habe, aber ich werde da, wie gesagt nicht schlau draus. Keine Ahnung, wie man mir das verständlich nahe bringen kann


----------



## Jw456 (4. Aug 2021)

JavianWho hat gesagt.:


> Mein derzeitiges Zeil ist es, eine Server-Client-Struktur aufzubauen. Also ein Server, der bei Anfragen was zurück an den Client schickt. Das soll alles auch erstmal nur lokal laufen, damit ich erstmal das Grundprinzip verstehe. Und mir würde des auch erstmal reichen, ein "Hallo Server" und "Hallo Client" zu verschicken. Vielleicht zwei Textfelder, wo das dann halt stellvertretend für Server und Client ankommt und ich auch was sehe, dass es funktioniert.


Wenn das erstmal dein Ziel ist einen Server und einen Cient  zu haben und einfach einen Text zuschicken.

Solltest du dir auch erstmal überlegen  mit welchem Protokoll du arbeiten möchtest.
HTTP ,  TCP/UDP Socket,  WebSocket ....

Da du später mit SOAP arbeiten willst , ist HTTP vieleicht erstmal sinnvoll sich das anzusehen.


----------



## JavianWho (4. Aug 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das erstmal dein Ziel ist einen Server und einen Cient zu haben und einfach einen Text zuschicken.
> 
> Solltest du dir auch erstmal überlegen mit welchem Protokoll du arbeiten möchtest.
> HTTP , TCP/UDP Socket, WebSocket ....
> ...



Also was WebSocket angeht, da habe ich folgendes schon ausprobiert:
https://javabeginners.de/Netzwerk/Socketverbindung.php
Und jetzt kommt's: Selbst damit habe ich so meine Probleme. Das Beispiel konnte ich noch nicht mal umsetzen. Mir wurde dann geraten, zu schauen, ob es irgendwelche Libraries gibt, die mir die Arbeit ein wenig abnehmen, aber na ja, irgendwie alles nicht so ganz glücklich bei mir


----------



## kneitzel (4. Aug 2021)

JavianWho hat gesagt.:


> Der Einstieg in das Thema, muss viel früher sein, wenn es denn früher geht, weil so, komm ich nicht dazu irgendwie zu verstehen und später auch vernünftig anwenden zu können :/


Wo genau stehst Du denn? Was für Probleme hast Du denn derzeit mit dem Verständnis?

Die Wahl der Technologien kann man Dir ggf. einfach abnehmen. Entscheide Dich für Spring Boot oder JEE (bzw. eine konkrete Implementation). Da kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen.

Ich selbst würde eher zu Spring Boot raten - dann hast Du erst einmal keine Probleme mit einem Application Server.

Wenn die Technologie gesetzt ist, dann wäre die Frage, was Du da dann noch brauchst.
a) Man kann die Grundlagen noch etwas aufarbeiten (Was ist ein Webservice, wie läuft da alles ab u.s.w.). Das zu wissen ist auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt - aber man muss nicht wirklich tief einsteigen um es nutzen zu können.
b) Man kann einfach etwas durcharbeiten. Die Blog Posts sind da nicht wirklich gut. Da würde ich eher zu einem Buch raten. Da gibt es einige, die das recht gut behandeln (auf Englisch!).

Generell ist das, was Du da machen willst, schon eine Sache, die einiges fordert. In der Regel kommen da Dinge zusammen wie:
- Datenbankzugriff (über diverse Technologien wie JPA, Hibernate, ...)
- Testing (Unit Tests sind nun einmal ein wichtiger Punkt ... mag ohne gehen, aber das ist nun einmal wichtig ...
- Dependency Injection (DI) und das Inversion of Control patten muss man verstehen ...
- ...

Da muss man also wirklich rein kommen und da sind Bücher, die das strukturiert angehen, aus meiner Sicht mit am Besten.

Bücher habe ich jetzt keine aktuellen Bücher auf dem Schirm - da gibt es bestimmt schon neuere Auflagen / neue Bücher auf dem Markt. Aber was ich damals so verwendet habe:
- Beginning Spring (Wrox)
- Introducing Spring Framework (apress)
- Spring in Action (manning) - Super Buch aber ggf. nicht ganz so sehr für Anfänger ... Aber greift auf Reactive Spring und Cloud native Spring mit auf und behandelt es.



JavianWho hat gesagt.:


> Also was WebSocket angeht, da habe ich folgendes schon ausprobiert:
> https://javabeginners.de/Netzwerk/Socketverbindung.php
> Und jetzt kommt's: Selbst damit habe ich so meine Probleme. Das Beispiel konnte ich noch nicht mal umsetzen. Mir wurde dann geraten, zu schauen, ob es irgendwelche Libraries gibt, die mir die Arbeit ein wenig abnehmen, aber na ja, irgendwie alles nicht so ganz glücklich bei mir


Da ist dann wirklich die Frage: Was ist Dein genaues Ziel?
Denn alles, was ich bisher so geschrieben und geraten habe dreht sich wirklich um das, was ich einfach mal pauschal "Enterprise Applications" nennen würde. Denn dein erstes Post mit SOAP und so klang genau danach.

Wenn es dir aber erst um einfache Spielereien geht, dann ist das evtl. gar nicht sinnvoll. Dann solltest Du wirklich einfach nur mit Sockets (bzw. den Channels auf java.nio!) arbeiten. Dann vergisst Du all das Andere und machst wirklich nichts anderes. Dann konzentriert man sich erst mal auf weitere Grundlagen wie z.B. die Pattern (z.B. Buch: Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuss).
Aber das "Ich bin derzeit mit einer Aufgabe betraut, die irgendwann darauf abzielt, die Warenwirtschaft der Firma über eine Schnittstelle anzuzapfen." klang so, als müsstest Du für eine Firma etwas bauen. Und das muss dann natürlich gewisse Dinge erfüllen. Da ist dann eine TCP/IP Spielerei mit java.nio Klassen in keiner Weise zielführend! Da wäre eine Einarbeitung eben in Spring (Oder ähnliches!) zielführend.


----------



## Barista (4. Aug 2021)

JavianWho hat gesagt.:


> Mein derzeitiges Zeil ist es, eine Server-Client-Struktur aufzubauen.



Hat Deine Firma bereits irgendwelche Server im Einsatz?

Hast Du mit dem Ops-Team gesprochen?

Wenn ein Neuanfang in der Firma erfolgt, ist eventuell eine Cloud-Lösung passend.

Hat Deine Firma bereits einen Web-Auftritt, dann wäre es eventuell richtig, mit dem Provider über entsprechende Lösungen zu sprechen.

Die Sicherheit solltest Du auf keinen Fall vernachlässigen.


----------



## Jw456 (4. Aug 2021)

JavianWho hat gesagt.:


> Also was WebSocket angeht, da habe ich folgendes schon ausprobiert:
> https://javabeginners.de/Netzwerk/Socketverbindung.php
> Und jetzt kommt's: Selbst damit habe ich so meine Probleme. Das Beispiel konnte ich noch nicht mal umsetzen. Mir wurde dann geraten, zu schauen, ob es irgendwelche Libraries gibt, die mir die Arbeit ein wenig abnehmen, aber na ja, irgendwie alles nicht so ganz glücklich bei mir


Wo bei was habert es, den bei dem link?


----------



## Jw456 (4. Aug 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es dir aber erst um einfache Spielereien geht, dann ist das evtl. gar nicht sinnvoll. Dann solltest Du wirklich einfach nur mit Sockets (bzw. den Channels auf java.nio!) arbeiten. Dann vergisst Du all das Andere und machst wirklich nichts anderes. Dann konzentriert man sich erst mal auf weitere Grundlagen wie z.B. die Pattern (z.B. Buch: Entwurfsmuster von Kopf bis Fuss).
> Aber das "Ich bin derzeit mit einer Aufgabe betraut, die irgendwann darauf abzielt, die Warenwirtschaft der Firma über eine Schnittstelle anzuzapfen." klang so, als müsstest Du für eine Firma etwas bauen. Und das muss dann natürlich gewisse Dinge erfüllen. Da ist dann eine TCP/IP Spielerei mit java.nio Klassen in keiner Weise zielführend! Da wäre eine Einarbeitung eben in Spring (Oder ähnliches!) zielführend.


@kneitzel schaue dir mal seinen ersten Post im Forum an. Dann wirst du sehen das er bestimmt nocht nicht soweit ist,  für deine ersten Links.


----------



## kneitzel (4. Aug 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> @kneitzel schaue dir mal seinen ersten Post im Forum an. Dann wirst du sehen das er bestimmt nocht nicht soweit ist,  für deine ersten Links.


Wenn aber die Anforderung entsprechend ist, dann bleibt nur die Frage, wie er dahin kommt, die Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Und diesbezüglich habe ich Dinge genannt.

Und da hilft dann keinerlei Herumspielen mit Sockets oder Channeln. Denn damit kann und wird er die Anforderungen nicht erfüllen können. Daher haben ihm Andere vermutlich schon geraten, dass er sich nach Libs umsehen soll. Und da kommen dann eben genau so Frameworks auf, wie ich sie genannt habe.


----------



## Jw456 (4. Aug 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn aber die Anforderung entsprechend ist, dann bleibt nur die Frage, wie er dahin kommt, die Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Und diesbezüglich habe ich Dinge genannt.
> 
> Und da hilft dann keinerlei Herumspielen mit Sockets oder Channeln. Denn damit kann und wird er die Anforderungen nicht erfüllen können. Daher haben ihm Andere vermutlich schon geraten, dass er sich nach Libs umsehen soll. Und da kommen dann eben genau so Frameworks auf, wie ich sie genannt habe.


Ja so wird es sein.


----------



## JavianWho (11. Aug 2021)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Ich habe noch mal mich dran versucht folgendes zum Laufen zu bekommen:
https://javabeginners.de/Netzwerk/Socketverbindung.php

1 zu 1 übernommen, funzt, schön.
Dann habe ich versucht die Funktionalität in zwei Klassen zu packen, eine für den Server, einen für den Client, jeweils auch mit Gui-Klassen drum herum. Letzten Endes sollte es förmlich ein Chat sein. Nachrichten von A nach B versenden, zwar lokal, aber egal.

Leider funktioniert das noch nicht richtig. Das die GUI für meinen Server nicht angezeigt wird, ist das kleinste Problem.
Es werden keine Nachrichten übertragen und ich bin am grübeln, ob es an der connect()-Methode liegt, genauer gesagt an der Zeile
socket = serverSocket.accept(); Die bleibt für mich sehr schleierhaft.
Ich hänge mal den Code für die zwei Klassen an:

[CODE lang="java" title="Server-Klasse" highlight="33"]package serversocketclient.Server;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.iutputStream;
import java.io.PrintStream;
import java.net.ServerSocket;
import java.net.Socket;

public class Server {

    private ServerGui gui;
    private String getString;
    private PrintStream ps;
    private OutputStream out;
    private InputStream in;
    private BufferedReader buff;

    private final ServerSocket serverSocket;

    public Server(ServerGui gui) throws IOException {
        this.gui = gui;
        serverSocket = new ServerSocket(3141);
    }

    protected void connect() {

        while (true) {
            Socket socket = null;
            try {
                socket = serverSocket.accept();
                inOut(socket);
            }

            catch (IOException e) {
                e.printStackTrace();
            } finally {
                if (socket != null)
                    try {
                        // socket.close();
                    } catch (Exception e) {
                        e.printStackTrace();
                    }
            }
        }
    }

    private void inOut(Socket socket) throws IOException {
        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket.getInputStream()));
        ps = new PrintStream(socket.getOutputStream());
        while (in.ready()) {
            getString = in.readLine();
            getText();
        }
    }

    public void sendText(String text) {
        ps.print(text);
    }

    public void getText() {
        gui.getString(getString);
    }
}[/CODE]

Nicht wundern die Methode connect() Wird von außerhalb angesprochen, weil es jeweils von eine Klasse für die GUI gibt.

[CODE lang="java" title="Client-Klasse"]package serversocketclient.Client;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.iutputStream;
import java.io.PrintStream;
import java.net.Socket;
import java.net.UnknownHostException;

public class Client {

    private ClientGui gui;
    private String getString;
    private PrintStream ps;
    private OutputStream out;
    private InputStream in;
    private BufferedReader buff;

    public Client(ClientGui gui) {
        this.gui = gui;

        Socket socket = null;
        try {
            socket = new Socket("localhost", 3141);

            out = socket.getOutputStream();
            ps = new PrintStream(out, true);

            in = socket.getInputStream();
            buff = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(in));
            while (buff.ready()) {
                getString = buff.readLine();
                getText();
            }

        } catch (UnknownHostException e) {
            System.out.println("Unknown Host...");
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            System.out.println("IOProblems...");
            e.printStackTrace();
        } finally {
            if (socket != null)
                try {
                    // socket.close();
                    System.out.println("Versuch: Socket geschlossen vom Client...");
                } catch (Exception e) {
                    System.out.println("Socket nicht zu schliessen...");
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
        }

    }

    public void sendText(String text) {

        ps.print(text);
        byte[] test = text.getBytes();

        try {
            out.write(test);
        } catch (IOException e) {
            // TODO Auto-generated catch block
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }

    public void getText() {
        gui.getString(getString);
    }
}
[/CODE]

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass jemand damit was anfangen kann, weil ich völlig auf dem Schlauch stehe.
In beiden Klassen habe ich die Methode socket.close() aaskommentiert, weil ich sonst gar nichts zu Stande bekomme.
So ist zumindest gewährleistet, dass die Server-Klasse den Port abhorcht. Keine Ahnung ob das richtig ist


----------



## Jw456 (11. Aug 2021)

das ist so die accsept() Methode wartet auf eine Verbindung. dein Programm bleibst in der Methode solange bis eine Verbindung entbanden ist dann gebt sie das socket zurück.

Wenn du mehrere Verbindungen zu verschienen Teilnehmen  machen  und halten willst musst du Threads benutzen.






						Java Examples - Multithreaded Server
					

Java Examples - Multithreaded Server,  How to create a multithreaded server ?




					www.tutorialspoint.com
				








						Multithreaded Socket Programming in Java?
					

Learn How to create a multi-threaded Server in Java?  Multithreading in java is a process of executing multiple threads simultaneously. Multithreaded Server in Java Multithreading Socket communication Client/Server



					net-informations.com


----------



## Thallius (11. Aug 2021)

Ich kann mit schwer vorstellen das im Sockets irgendwas nutzen bei der Communication mit dem CMS.

Wenn das Stichwort SOAP gefallen ist, dann wird es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine ganz normale HTTP REST API sein.


----------



## kneitzel (11. Aug 2021)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Wenn das Stichwort SOAP gefallen ist, dann wird es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine ganz normale HTTP REST API sein.


Das bezweifle ich. Wenn SOAP gefallen ist, dann wird wohl auch eine SOAP basierte API Verwendung finden und eben keine REST API.
Also wenn es um einen Java API Part in dem Zusammenhang geht dann JAX-WS (JSR-224) statt JAX-RS (JSR-311).


----------



## Jw456 (11. Aug 2021)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann mit schwer vorstellen das im Sockets irgendwas nutzen bei der Communication mit dem CMS.
> 
> Wenn das Stichwort SOAP gefallen ist, dann wird es mit 99% Wahrscheinlichkeit eine ganz normale HTTP REST API sein.


Er will erst Erfahrung sammeln mit Netzwerk zugriffen. 
Sich erstmal zum lernnen einen Chat schreiben.


----------



## kneitzel (11. Aug 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Er will erst Erfahrung sammeln mit Netzwerk zugriffen.
> Sich erstmal zum lernnen einen Chat schreiben.


Aber sein Ziel ist ja wohl doch:


> Ich bin derzeit mit einer Aufgabe betraut, die irgendwann darauf abzielt, die Warenwirtschaft der Firma über eine Schnittstelle anzuzapfen.


Und da teile ich Thallius Zweifel, dass die aktuellen Bestrebungen zielführend sind. Und auch wenn ich eine Aussage so nicht wirklich teile hat er im Kern aus meiner Sicht vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Jw456 (11. Aug 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Aber sein Ziel ist ja wohl doch:
> 
> Und da teile ich Thallius Zweifel, dass die aktuellen Bestrebungen zielführend sind. Und auch wenn ich eine Aussage so nicht wirklich teile hat er im Kern aus meiner Sicht vollkommen Recht.


Ja wenn er nur erstmal spielen will sollte er einen anderen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## JavianWho (13. Aug 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Spring Boot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kneitzel und Co, ich habe mich mal mit de Tutorial beschäftigt.
Nach einigen Schwierigkeiten habe ich es hinbekommen, dass die Anwendung läuft und nun hänge ich beim Testen der Applikation. Die request.xml ist nicht das Problem, sondern was danach kommt:



> The are a few options when it comes to testing the SOAP interface. You can use something similar to SoapUI or use command-line tools if you are on a *nix/Mac system. The following example uses curl from the command line:


Erst einmal, ich arbeite auf Windows und nun weiß ich gar nicht mehr, was ich jetzt machen muss:

```
# Use data from file
curl --header "content-type: text/xml" -d @request.xml http://localhost:8080/ws
```

ist das eine Requestanforderung die ich unter Linux zum Beispiel über das Terminal verschicken kann, wenn meine Applikation gestartet ist? Wenn ja, wie mache ich das in Windows? Die verlinkte Anwendung SoapUI habe ich jetzt auch vor der Nase, da bin ich noch ratloser und versuche da erst einmal was zu finden, wie das überhaupt geht. Falls wer was hat, kann er gern was verlinken oder so


----------



## kneitzel (13. Aug 2021)

Ja genau. Wobei Du dies auch unter Windows machen kannst.
- WSL - Das windows subsystem for linux ist eine super Lösung. Das wäre ganz klar meine Empfehlung.
- Cygwin - damit bekommst Du eine Unix Umgebung auf deinen Windows System. 
- Die entsprechenden Tools kann man sich auch einzeln herunter laden. Zu curl findet man z.B. https://www.ionos.de/digitalguide/server/tools/einstieg-in-curl-in-windows/ das es recht gut beschreibt und auch den download link bereit stellt.

SoapUI kenne ich ansonsten auch nicht.


----------



## sascha-sphw (13. Aug 2021)

SoapUI ist/war (ich hatte das vor ca. 4-5 Jahren mal im Einsatz) eigentlich ganz gut zum testen. Dein Soap Service spuckt ja irgendwie auch eine wsdl Datei aus, oder es gibt einen Endpunkt dazu. Dann musst Du in SoapUI eigentlich nur einen neuen Soap Service hinzufügen und ihm die wsdl Datei oder den Link zum Endpunkt dahin angeben. Dann sollte alles aufgelistet werden was Dein Service kann. Da gibt es dann zu jedem Endpunkt einen Request Editor indem Du die XML so verändern kannst wie Du es testen möchtest. Der Response kommt dann in der 2ten Hälfte des Fensters.

Ob man damit auch automatisiert testen kann, weiß ich aber leider nicht, ich hatte das nur manuell im Einsatz.


----------



## sascha-sphw (13. Aug 2021)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter.





						REST & SOAP Web Service Examples | SoapUI
					

Read through an example web service testing project for both REST & SOAP. Learn more about how SoapUI makes web service testing easier!




					www.soapui.org


----------



## JavianWho (16. Aug 2021)

Moin zusammen 

Ich wollte mich nur noch mal hier kurz melden, um zu sagen, dass ich inzwischen eine funktionsfähige Applikation geschaffen habe. Danke an dieser Stelle für die freundliche Mithilfe und eure Geduld


----------

